# (sigh) I am almost ashamed to show this



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried to get creative and use Elsebeth Lavold cables and make a jacket. Now, never having found a pattern that I liked for the jacket I just made it up as I went. It was made a little large so I can wear a wear a heavy shirt underneath for the colder weather. I learned several new increases plus adding a zipper (which did not lay flat as you can see) and I added inside pockets. Thank you everyone who helped with the information on the increases and zipper. I did make a 1898 hat and placed the cable in the front band which I really like. I did make a liner for the inside if the hat and it really turned out great. So here goes and I hope that I can post the pictures.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, well done .. that's a lovely hat and sweater and you can be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I think you did a nice job on the jacket and hat.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

There is nothing to be ashamed of. Your sweater/jacket is beautiful. Wear it with pride.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It looks like you are ready for winter. I think it is good looking. You have done well.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I think you did very well. I would add a frog or button closure at the neck. Zippers are like crazy in laws. They are determined to be noticed, don't always work as intended and are the devil to get along with. I like your cable design and hat. You are very creative.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Classic. The zipper *could* be re-done if you ever want it enough. The rest of the sweater IMHO is worth that revision.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice! Congratulations on putting in a zipper! It's not perfect, but I don't think anyone will notice!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh my stars. why would you be ashamed. If I could do that well, I would be sooooo proud.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome! Your arm join is BEAUTIFUL???? I have never knitted a sweater, never mind written/changed a pattern/ or done cables before and I envy your talent. You should be very proud of yourself, you did a marvelous job and that was a lot of work I bet.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a gorgeous sweater. Beautiful yarn and pattern and so well knit. You've done a marvelous job and I can see this being a "go-to" sweater in cool and cold weather.
Honestly, if I were you, I'd shorten the zipper and re-set it in to smooth it out. It always takes me 3 tries to get this right, even with basting.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great sweater and hat.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantastic job and I love the cable addition on your Seaman's hat! You will be so toasty in this ensemble!


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

I think it's beautiful! Looks sooo comfy. I don't think I've ever seen a sweater with the zipper laying flat. You did good! A+ on your report card!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

PatchesPatches said:


> Wow, well done .. that's a lovely hat and sweater and you can be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

You are talented. I do like your work.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

You did a great job. I like the cable in the front of the hat. Winter is coming and you will be warm. I had a zipper that did that same thing that yours did. After washing it a few times , it looked better.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Looks great congratulations on a job well done. Don't be so hard on yourself it's no easy feat to accomplish what you have done. You should be proud of yourself I think you have done a marvelous job of it. ????????????????????????????


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a great jacket. The way I figure it - the project is done and wearable even if you feel the zipper isn't exactly perfect. They don't all always lay flat. You did a good job and should wear it proudly


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be proud to wear your sweater and hat. Your work is great and I love the pockets and cables. Having it larger will be wonderful in cold weather, but does not show the complete beauty of this project. Well done!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a nice set and your cables look great. I never put a zipper in a knitted garment, kudos to you. :sm24:


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely sweater lovely knitting be proud.


----------



## plumlady (Apr 23, 2016)

what a great looking sweater and hat!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It came out great, zippers are tricky. Love the 1898 hat and the way you made it to match. I think that will be a sweater you will get allot of use out of.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on the nice combo. Looks like the 1898 hat pattern, and I sure like the cables you added to both pieces.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

You tried and succeeded getting creative! Great work! Admire your design and the inside pockets-I love pockets-and your persistence in all that stockinette. It’s a wonderful combo, wear with pride.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooray for you. You did a wonderful job creating your sweater jacket and hat. Wear them proudly.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like your choice of pattern you designed, color, and quality of your work. Your design of the hat is perfect! I would remove the zipper from the sweater because I would never be happy with it. It does not add to the look but takes away from it. I would add sewing tape to the sweater to prevent it from stretching near the zipper and put the zipper in using an invisible method. If you dislike sewing than I would knit a foldable flap that would come out over the zipper and hide it. This would hide the only thing that I dislike about your beautiful sweater. I have one of these flaps over a purchased sweater with a zipper and it does help to draw your eyes away from the zipper and to the lovely design on the front of the sweater. I hope you continue to post your work it is beautiful!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking sweater and hat. That will definitely keep you warm this winter!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I think ya done good! :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I think your sweater is wonderful and looks fantastic on you. I particularly like the cable you added to the hat - great job!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love your cables and you just did this as you went along? Very talented. Love the color you used and having it bigger was a great idea. Roomy and comfy.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope you wrote your pattern down as you went, I would love to have one like that. And with inside pockets!
Wear it proudly with the matching hat. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Cables look absolutely great - love the cabled matching hat. The only thing I see is the crinkled zipper - could this be steam-ironed flat? If not, just wear and enjoy. It's a great set.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful color and cables! I wouldn't even have noticed the zipper if you hadn't pointed it out. Just think Wabi Sabi if it bothers you!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

great job! always great when things work out, and make you happy


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

That is utterly fabulous... The older I get the more I do not base self-worth on body Images...


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks wonderfully cuddly. The cables are fantastic. You certainly have nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

You did good. Don't run yourself down. Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would you be ashamed?? The sweater design is great. I loved that you made a hat to match. If it is the zipper, I have purchased garments that did that so kudos to you for a job well done.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful cables!!! Well done...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What an attractive set. Be proud.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Everything about these is fabulous. Workmanship is great; yarn is perfect choice; color is very good for lots of different outfits. Be proud of these. Even a lining!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Good job on your sweater and hat. Love the cables!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, you did good!


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks great to me! Did you knit it top down or bottom up? All in one? Love the cap too.
The cabling looks so complicated, love cables and yours look perfect.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful knitting...how about taking out the zipper and knit button tabs.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

PatchesPatches said:


> Wow, well done .. that's a lovely hat and sweater and you can be proud of your accomplishment.


 I agree, and as far as the zipper goes, one time mine will lay flat, next time it is a roller coaster.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey great job, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the color, fit,and cables are perfect! I did a zippered sweater, and they are so hard! So enjoy your jacket!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Holy cow! You did a great job! Wear it with pride!!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great work! You should be proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. You did great knitting !


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure why you should be ashamed of your lovely work. I think you did an amazing job on it and should wear it proudly. I love it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I see a lovely sweater and hat.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I think your sweater and hat are fabulous! And oh how warm and "substantial" they will be in the cold weather. Bravo for you.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you have done an excellent job! I love cables.
Moonieboy


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work Well done,


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I made the sweater from the top down. I love it except for that pesky zipper and have gotten some wonderful ideas on how to fix it. Thank you again.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I love both the jacket and hat. Can you say what yarn was used please love it


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Double post


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

well done!! ready for cold weather!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

If I had made that I would be wearing it everywhere!!! It is beautiful.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

You work is beautiful


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I think they're beautiful


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It's beautiful. I'm not sure the zipper is really wavy as you knitted the jacket large enough to fit over a heavy shirt or hoodie.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a gorgeous jacket, and it will keep you warm. If the zipper *really* bugs you, try hand sewing it. I remember, long, long ago, when double-knit sewing fabrics became available to the mass market, all the protocols for sewing in zippers changed. It may be that your knit fabric stretched a bit when you sewed in the zipper. Just for the record, I've seen and owned commercially-made jackets which ended up with puckered zippers once they were washed, and they were NOWHERE NEAR as lovely as your jacket is.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Be proud of your good work and bask in the warmth of it! Looks fine to me. MN


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Great job - that's a LOT of work. Zippers are so hard, you did good and it works, right? I love the way the 1898 hats fits you - One is on my bucket list for this winter.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

please don't ever apologize for your work....this is lovely and you'll like you next project better. Remember there are tons of knitters here who are new and couldn't come close to doing this well. Enjoy your sweater and hat....it's great and definitely looks warm...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thinks you did a great job, it looks great


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

You did a wonderful job- and you look great in them!


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

I love the colors! Very fall-ish.  it looks so comfy. I love it! Great job! :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> I love both the jacket and hat. Can you say what yarn was used please love it


It is Caron sticks and stone 0009.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

It's beautiful. You're a gifted knitter and artist for sure. It's lovely and my, nothing to be ashamed of. I wish I had your skill.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! You've done a really good job.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Pick your chin up !!! It's great !! There's some wonderful knitting in there!! Your raglans are perfect and the back panel motif is glorious !!
Your stitch definition looks perfectly even. I think you may feel better about it if you reset the zip and really that's the only thing I would change. Enjoy wearing it and the compliments it will bring!. 
PS: the hat looks wonderful!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you did a brilliant job of it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Such beautiful work - if the zipper is going to keep you from enjoying this, I'd recommend taking it out and shortening the length of it.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

You did a good job...it's a great sweater


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the jacket and hat. Beautifully done.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, that turned out beautiful!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

That was a major accomplishment. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks great wear it proudly.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You should be proud looks great .


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think you did a fantastic job, I'd wear that proudly.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful! If you are not satisfied with zipper, try putting seam binding under zipper to keep sweater from stretching as you sew in zipper.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you did a wonderful job!


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

Wonderful job hold your head high there is nothing wrong with it! IF "imperfection" exist, refer to them as unique additions to create a one of a kind piece!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful. I would take out the zipper and put it back in by hand so it doesn't buckle. There is a link that suggests punching holes in the zipper tape both sides an even distance apart, crocheting a chain link through the holes and then sewing the sweater to the chain stitch. No rippling. I did it for an Aran jacket that I knit a year ago with great results. That beautiful sweater is totally worth the extra effort. Google "Putting zippers in sweaters".


taborhills said:


> Beautiful! Classic. The zipper *could* be re-done if you ever want it enough. The rest of the sweater IMHO is worth that revision.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great job


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, great design innovations! Well done!!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it. sewing zips especially in woollens is nightmarish.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Your sweater is beautiful. And having sewn in a zipper too....Good work.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and hat.....job well done.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I think you did a great job! Zippers are no mean feat. Great set! U should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful job and I love the pattern you made up. Zippers are tricky but with time and practice you can do it. I think in your case you pulled a little to much while putting it in and that was your end result. Did you put it in by hand or right to the sewing machine. I usually pin them on, then sew them in my hand making sure not to pull as I go along. If you place the pins close together, within an inch of each other, making sure you are not pulling then sew and then remove the pins. That should help you on your next project. Wear it with pride. If you take good care of that it will follow you to the nursing home. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Love that cabling on the back especially! Beautiful sweater!! I like the yarn choice also. Goes with everything.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wonderful cable work. It looks great to me!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I would say job well done. you are braver than I would be.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. ???? Ros


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow, in awe of your cables! Well done and love the color of the yarn.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice pattern that you did on sweater. Looks like you will be warm this winter!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and your cable work is gorgeous. It has been my experience that zippers buckle like that because they have been sewn in too tightly and the yarn has been stretched while installing the zipper. It took me a few tries to get it right. I now base stitch mine in and leave it for a day or so to see how it sits and then go back and attach it more securely but with slightly loose stitches. Enjoy your beautiful sweater.


----------



## Kamari56 (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks pretty darn nice to me!


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Love those cables ,you have inspired me .


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> I tried to get creative and use Elsebeth Lavold cables and make a jacket. Now, never having found a pattern that I liked for the jacket I just made it up as I went. It was made a little large so I can wear a wear a heavy shirt underneath for the colder weather. I learned several new increases plus adding a zipper (which did not lay flat as you can see) and I added inside pockets. Thank you everyone who helped with the information on the increases and zipper. I did make a 1898 hat and placed the cable in the front band which I really like. I did make a liner for the inside if the hat and it really turned out great. So here goes and I hope that I can post the pictures.


Be proud! I think it's terrific!


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

This is beautiful. Congratulations. I love everything about it. The cable design, the workmanship, the subtle variegations of the yarn. It looks so nice. I know you'll receive many many compliments every time you have it on. I'm almost ashamed myself of suggesting anything I could do would be in the same category. 

Having said that, what I find most intriguing is your mention of pockets on the inside. I would love to know how you do that. Would it be possible for you to give a little more information about how you make those inside pockets. 

I'm right now just in the process of thinking about starting a cardigan for fall, but I've made an agreement with myself to never again knit a sweater without pockets and most of the nicest patterns don't have them. Inside pockets might be just the answer - unless they' re very complex. 

Thanks. Congratulations again. Your sweater is gorgeous - and going to be so useful in the winter time. 

Miss Ellie (Eleanor) 
Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Why would you be ashamed of your beautiful jacket? Your knitting is perfect and you made up the pattern as you went along?? I wish I could do that.... be proud! It's lovely! :sm24:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you did a wonderful job! I have several sweaters, purchased, that have zippers and none of them lay flat.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd say you did pretty darn good. Your set is lovely and will be warm when you need it to be. And you've beaten yourself up for naught.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

what is wrong with it? I think it is lovely!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

The jacket looks very nice on you. I love the cables in the front of the hat too.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

love it !! yeah for you


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Looks lovely to me,well done.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Both jacket and hat are gorgeous -- what exquisite knitting and perfect fit! I wish I could knit that well, and have never even tried a zipper. Love how your cables turned out too. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice indeed and kudos to you for being brave enough to try a zipper - I have been knitting some 50+ years and have never tried a zipper as too afraid so good job and your knitting by your sleeves is excellent as is your cables- you have nothing to be ashamed of at all


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

You did a fabulous job! We are always our worst critics. Wear it with pride!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I think you did a great job. I have yet to try adding a zipper. I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Nothing to be ashamed of. It looks great


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice. You do wonderful work. :sm24:


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

better than I could do. Lovely I like it .


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

WoW!!! your sweater is way cool. now I want one.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Ha you will appreciate your labours in the winter. Lovely jacket.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great outfit!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I think you did a great job. Zippers are funky sometimes, no matter how careful you are they do as they please! I have never put a zipper in a knitted item, so you are braver than I! Wear it proudly!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I think you did a great job especially knowing that you designed it as you went along. Good for you !


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you did a wonderful job. As to the zipper, it may shrink when you launder it, so in the end it may be just way it should be. I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I think you did a great job! And with your winters, you'll be glad it's large enough to wear one thing heavy underneath!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

beautiful work!
I shrink my zippers before putting them in in all cases, sewing, crochet and knitting. Just put in hot water, pat damp and lay flat. Sometimes it is the case where the zipper itself is too heavy duty for the project and it wants to buckle.
Just love your hat treatment!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great to me congrats!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> beautiful work!
> I shrink my zippers before putting them in in all cases, sewing, crochet and knitting. Just put in hot water, pat damp and lay flat. Sometimes it is the case where the zipper itself is too heavy duty for the project and it wants to buckle.
> Just love your hat treatment!


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I was going to suggest for those who think the OP needs to reset her zipper to offer suggestions that may help her and others who suffer the same problem. I know none of my zippers have laid 100% flat so I opt for buttons instead.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you've done a marvelous job! It looks perfect for a Wisconsin winter! I love the color that you chose also. Enjoy your handiwork.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You did a fantastic job - I love the sweater and hat!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I am totally in awe that you "made this up as you went"! Beautifully done. AND a matching hat too? You are very talented. I LOVE IT! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's a wonderful sweater and hat. Love the yarn colors, and your knitting looks great. Zippers are always a challenge when used with knitted fabric. Even the store-bought zippered jackets seldom lay flat after a wash and dry. At least you'll be cozy and can get it on and off easily. Thanks for modeling.


----------



## LisaRWaterman (Sep 16, 2015)

It's beautiful you did a great job on both.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

That looks so comfy! Hard to imagine wearing it in the weather we are having now, but come fall and winter it will be So Cozy! Beautiful job!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great cable! I think you did quite well. I've never had the guts to put a zipper in my knitting so you're way ahead of me.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, my. These are beautiful. Love your work, and admire your courage in tackling new things!


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it looks lovely


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't read all of the replies (yet) - has someone else suggested Eunny Jang's youtube of Techkniiter's application of a zipper to knit fabric?
Yes, zippers can be perfectly 'flat' when the ratio of sts to rows is matched.




As Eunny says, around 1:20 minutes, the number of sts worked into the zipper edge is based on your gauge, then marked on the zipper itself for insertion points of the latch hook tool, e.g., 5 sts per inch, 4 sts per inch. It doesn't ripple when the number of sts to be picked up along the zipper matches the st gauge.
While the zipper is off the garment - do pretreat it - by washing & drying by machine first/treated as the garment will be cleaned. I read that it uses gentle wash & dry cycles, but as the zipper material is different from the garment and non-strechy, I'd treat it w/hot wash & dry first..

I've now read your yarn choice - Caron - from the pix it looks like a Malabrigo or Madelainetosh wool!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks great! 

I've never put a zipper in a sweater. I've had trouble putting zippers in sewn items so I am intimidated at putting one in a sweater..


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooo, love them both!!! They look great!!!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it is beautiful. You have no reason to be ashamed of your work. It is lovely and I love the yarn you used. As for the zipper I don't think anyone will give it a thought when you are bundled all up and nice and warm. Good job. Nancy


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I like it so much that if you'd post directions, I'd give it a go myself. I'm also a fan of raglans. I admire your gumption. :sm09:


----------



## LRB (Jun 3, 2016)

I love putting zippers in sweaters. When you put a zipper in a sweater lay the sweater flat. Put the zipper in the back of the front pieces. Carefully pin the zipper in the sweater without pulling it. The yarn stretches but the zipper does not. Start at the bottom and carefully go up the zipper putting the pins horizontally across the opening. Baste the zipper in then you can machine stitch after you make sure it is flat. It takes a while but is worth the effort.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it's a fabulous set, and would probably live with it just as is. But I think if you are unhappy with the zipper, I'd just consider buying one size shorter, and reset the zipper. I think if it was sewn in by machine, it stretched the sweater a bit while sewing. Basting it in first might help, or hand-sewing a bias seam tape to the wrong size of the sweater edge could help stabilize the edge. I would hate to see you NOT wear this beautiful garment for such a minor issue. As I say, I would wear it proudly, but it is only important that you are happy with it!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ashamed? of what? That set looks fine to me. We are too critical of our own products. 
Wear it proudly!


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice job, looks so cozy and warm.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful .


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Be very pleased with yourself ! I love the sweater and hat details. I certainly get your frustration with the zipper. After you've lived with it for awhile, you will be better able to decide if you can live with it as is, or if you need to re-do the zipper. Either way, wear it with confidence! You did a great job.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful sweater & hat. Maybe you can get some help with your zipper from a taylor.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

I love your cable work and the color of the yarn. Bravo for creativity! You did great


----------



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you've done a great job with all of it. I wonder why the zip doesn't lie flat? However, I wouldn't worry about that! When you wash it, the zip may vibe have afterwards. Wait and see. Well done!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

You will be cozy and stylin' this winter!! Lovely!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

What nice design. I am all for functional knitting. I had difficulties with a zipper in a crochet item. I think buttons, ties and snaps (on twill tape) work better for me.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

No reason to be ashamed looks great


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

looks very nice. You done a great job


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Your work is lovely. So the zipper isn't perfect in your eyes, have you looked at store bought sweaters lately. Some are nearly that well made. I really like your choice of yarns for that set. Consider both a job well done. And I'm never wrong. Well, I'm right, except for the last sentence!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Look out winter - here you come! You did a great job of designing and knitting your own sweater :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

2nd. reply. Well, I'm having a really good day. What I meant to say was some "aren't" nearly that well made! Ha. So much for never being wrong. I can't even get a joke right. Didn't mean to sent message yet either, I got interrupted. Sorry. Anyway, I like your set. Susan


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. I really love your jacket. I'm really impressed that you did this without a pattern. I've always wondered if I could do that or not. You're giving me courage to try. : )


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you did a great job on the sweater. Love the cables.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a very pretty sweater and you did a wonderful job. Only thing is, it looks like it's way too big for you.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

very pretty love the cables on the back


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

The set is beautiful; I could never attempt such an ambitious project.
Wear it with pride and thank you for posting it.
Sincerely, Priscilla


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you have done a great job on the sweater and hat. I always find zippers are difficult to set in correctly. Good job and I like the pattern too.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I have re-done the zipper and I am quite pleased with the result. You were right, I did pull the stitches as I pinned them to the zipper.
Here is what I did:
1. After removing the zipper I pressed with a hot iron
2. Used a small hole punch as suggested to mark the stitches evenly
3. Fine black crochet thread to sew
4. Misted the zipper area and pinned it onto a blocking board.

Here is the result:


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Perfection!!!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks good to me.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great sweater and best 1898 hat I've seen. Nice cables.

I just saw your new pictures. Nice job on the zipper. Those are hard to get right.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!
Well done!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great, even better now with adjustments to the zipper. I also find it hard to get them in just right


----------



## Jankin (Feb 7, 2016)

It's great, I love the colour. Looks comfortable to wear you should be proud.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You've done an absolutely fabulous job. I would never attempt to do what you did, making some of it up on your own. FANTASTIC!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This beautiful knitting should never make you feel as though you must apologize. You are sure to enjoy this warm and comfortable creation and it is YOUR opinion that matters. The sweater is lovely.. wear it with pride. xo ws


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

OMGosh! It's a brand-new, different sweater! Aren't you glad you did this - a true learning experience~!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great set! Love the cable on the hat! Perfect yarn choice.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments.


----------



## Diane Oakley (Jun 2, 2015)

I think the sweater and hat are just beautiful! It if were me I would try to get someone to help with the zipper.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I think your sweater is awesome. Good job.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a beautiful set! You did a great job!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you are very brave and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its great work that you have done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> I have re-done the zipper and I am quite pleased with the result. You were right, I did pull the stitches as I pinned them to the zipper.
> Here is what I did:
> 1. After removing the zipper I pressed with a hot iron
> 2. Used a small hole punch as suggested to mark the stitches evenly
> ...


Great job! :sm24:


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nicely done sweater and hat!


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

I think you did a fabulous job on the set! Thinking of trying to copy your work! I don't often make sweaters these days, and would have to shift a lot of gears!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

It was superb before the zipper fix. Now it is absolutely gorgeous. I love your knitting.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> I tried to get creative and use Elsebeth Lavold cables and make a jacket. Now, never having found a pattern that I liked for the jacket I just made it up as I went. It was made a little large so I can wear a wear a heavy shirt underneath for the colder weather. I learned several new increases plus adding a zipper (which did not lay flat as you can see) and I added inside pockets. Thank you everyone who helped with the information on the increases and zipper. I did make a 1898 hat and placed the cable in the front band which I really like. I did make a liner for the inside if the hat and it really turned out great. So here goes and I hope that I can post the pictures.


Oh my gosh! You've done an amazing job! Can't wait to see your next project. :sm02:


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

I love that cable! I have not yet tried to make a sweater/jacket. It looks like it mostly turned out good.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Both are wonderful. Wear them with pride.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely perfect, no need to feel any shame what-so-ever.
Wear it with pride :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks lovely, enjoy it.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful work and beautiful sweater and hat! I love them both and may try doing the cables on my next 1898 hat. You are a very talented knitter!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow .. beautiful .. I don't know why are you ashamed of ?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> I have re-done the zipper
> 
> Here is the result:


WELL DONE!!! It looks ( even more ) fabulous !!! You must feel so pleased with yourself !!


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Grannie Sandy said:


> I think you did very well. I would add a frog or button closure at the neck. Zippers are like crazy in laws. They are determined to be noticed, don't always work as intended and are the devil to get along with. I like your cable design and hat. You are very creative.


Oh yes. I agree, a closure at the neck would help. I know, since I live in northeastern Illinois, just south of the Wisconsin border. But lovely, lovely sweater, wear it with pride. Excellent work.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

I would be proud to wear your sweater and hat. Your work is great and I love the pockets and cables. Well done!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Let me make sure I understand this; you designed a sweater using numerous new techniques, you chose a yarn that works with your design, you have superb tension that many would almost kill for and you are almost embarrassed to show it? Girl, you need to stop being so hard on yourself. Sure, there are places you can see room for improvement, but guess what, when you learn to improve those, you'll find others. You have a beautiful sweater, quit looking at the perceived flaws and enjoy it!


----------



## cheetahsdimples (Jul 27, 2016)

That is Gorgeous!!!!! And you have done an outstanding job on the sweater I Love it and i want to make one for myself my hands are not as gifted as yours are yet...but i am still trying i am a novice knitter and crocheter.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You did a nice job of both, maybe just a little steam ironing might help with the zipper. Enjoy both!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes that nailed it. Another technique for getting the the zipper flat is to run blocking wires through the sweater fronts; this gets the knitting very even for matching to the zipper, which should be washed and ironed. I had 3 sweaters for my son and GKs and had never done one before so I posted the question here and got several excellent links. If anybody reading this wants more information on zippers, You could look at my post link or even just search KP for zippers - there maybe even more! :sm10: :sm11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375112-1.html


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> I have re-done the zipper and I am quite pleased with the result. You were right, I did pull the stitches as I pinned them to the zipper.
> Here is what I did:
> 1. After removing the zipper I pressed with a hot iron
> 2. Used a small hole punch as suggested to mark the stitches evenly
> ...


Wow! Wow! Wow! What a wonderful success! Now no shamed thoughts or concerns only pride in a job well done! Your attaching the zipper is a huge success!
Now our eyes are drawn to the truly beautiful cable work on a beautiful hand designed sweater and nothing but joy in your eyes for a job well done. 
I hope you continue to have great success in your future projects because you do beautiful work!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

You have done a super job.Well done to you. :sm24:


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

I have tried knitting cables .... respect!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> I tried to get creative and use Elsebeth Lavold cables and make a jacket. Now, never having found a pattern that I liked for the jacket I just made it up as I went. It was made a little large so I can wear a wear a heavy shirt underneath for the colder weather. I learned several new increases plus adding a zipper (which did not lay flat as you can see) and I added inside pockets. Thank you everyone who helped with the information on the increases and zipper. I did make a 1898 hat and placed the cable in the front band which I really like. I did make a liner for the inside if the hat and it really turned out great. So here goes and I hope that I can post the pictures.


Be proud of what you have done. I think you have done very well. It was a big undertaking especially as you made it up. :sm24:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Both are wonderful!!!
Love the cables


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

Gaildh said:


> Fantastic job and I love the cable addition on your Seaman's hat! You will be so toasty in this ensemble!


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you have done a lovely job...well done.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love those cables!!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I love it!!! You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

It's a beautiful set!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks good. I myself have not tackled cables yet.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

You are crazy! It is a beautiful job!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice - love the cables!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

The hat turned out so very nice and don't worry about the sweater as it looks fine to me.


----------

